# List of Receivers with Audyssey MultEQ XT32,



## fschris

Does anyone have a List of Receivers with Audyssey MultEQ XT32 ?

or know a couple off the top of your head, link etc?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb

The ones I know of, 
Onkyo:

3008, 3009, 5008, 5009, 5010, 3010, 1010, 819 

Denon:

4520CI


----------



## hjones4841

There is a list on Audyssey's website:

http://www.audyssey.com/products?fi...ultEQ+XT32&pid=All&ptype=All&=Search+Products

Not sure how current it is. Looks like the Denon list may be more current than Onkyo - the Denon 4520 is there.


----------



## tonyvdb

Its really odd that Marantz does not have one receiver with it.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Marantz's forthcoming AV7005 replacement will offer XT32. However, the AV8801 is going to cost around $3000 which is a huge price increase. Unfortunately, for some, it is an SSP and not an AVR as well and unlike the AV7005 there is not going to be an SR8801 as far as I know.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio

I don't want to hijack the thread so if the OP doesn't mind I am wondering if room size matters when considering XT or XT32? I have a 16 x14 room and I can't imagine that it could sound that much better than my 809 with XT makes it sound. Or am I wrong?


----------



## hjones4841

I would think that all rooms can benefit from the extra filters, especially for the sub. Plus, some XT32 AVRs are Audyssey Pro ready, which makes a significant difference above XT32, or it did at least for me (Denon AVR-A100 - anniversary edition of the 4311). But that adds another $700 or so to the cost.


----------



## tcarcio

Well I guess my next question would be is it worth the extra $700?


----------



## tonyvdb

no not $700 because there are many other less expensive options that will get the same results if using REW to aid in the adjustments like a BFD or Yamaha YDP2006


----------



## fschris

tonyvdb said:


> Its really odd that Marantz does not have one receiver with it.


Yes, because in particular I was crawling around the Marantz site looking for one. That's why I came here to ask around some more. I think Onkyo and Denon are the only one with that feature.


----------



## tonyvdb

fschris said:


> Yes, because in particular I was crawling around the Marantz site looking for one. That's why I came here to ask around some more. I think Onkyo and Denon are the only one with that feature.


I was surprised that Denon only has one receiver with it also. Onkyo has several.


----------



## tcarcio

tonyvdb said:


> no not $700 because there are many other less expensive options that will get the same results if using REW to aid in the adjustments like a BFD or Yamaha YDP2006


I agree if you use REW but for those of us that don't that is what I am wondering about????


----------



## hjones4841

tonyvdb said:


> no not $700 because there are many other less expensive options that will get the same results if using REW to aid in the adjustments like a BFD or Yamaha YDP2006


I agree that a BFD will do about as good a job for the subs, but Audyssey Pro does much more such as more measuring positions - up to 32, which may or may not be advantageous, depending on the room arrangement. It is possible to EQ two different sub channels with the BFD but it is very cumbersome; I tried it and gave up. Pro does that for you automatically (well, so does XT32).

Then there is the custom curve editor - lets you choose what FR rolloff or boost you want, rather than the pre-programmed ones in XT32. Also, the BFD, a calibrated mic and a mixer to provide the phantom voltage for the mic pushes the cost to $250 or so.

The way to do Pro is to go in with a buddy to split the cost of the software (about $550). Then each user purchases an AVR license ($150).

The difference between XT32 and Pro was immediate in my system (Klipsch Heritage, Hsu subs.) I had XT32 from March of last year until January of this year, when I bought Pro. The difference was more than just FR; imaging was much improved as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
While I wish my 3008 offered Audyssey Pro, the XT32/SubEQ HT combo is utterly brilliant. At least for me, this combination made a tremendous difference over MultEQ XT.

So far, the Onkyo TX-NR818 it is only AVR that has been released that does not offer SubEQ HT along with XT32. However, as has been pointed out, you still greatly benefit from the XT32 filtering over XT or plain MultEQ. SubEQ HT is based off the SVS/Audyssey AS-EQ1.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fschris

Maybe I should look into the new emotiva XMC-1 with TACT. I need to read up to see if it does EQ on the sub. I think 3k for a Marantz Rcvr with XT32 is a bit steep! The onkyo 818 is affordable but does not eq the LFE.


----------



## fschris

Is anyone lusting for this one yet? http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/processors/products/xmc1


----------



## tonyvdb

fschris said:


> The onkyo 818 is affordable but does not eq the LFE.


Yes it does, SubEQ is just an extension to XT32 you still get plenty of EQ thats applied to the sub channel.


----------



## fschris

tonyvdb said:


> Yes it does, SubEQ is just an extension to XT32 you still get plenty of EQ thats applied to the sub channel.


okay I guess Jungle Jacks post confused me. it has EQ but not the XT32 EQ....


----------



## tonyvdb

sorry, your getting confused even more. "sub EQ" is not included with the 818 you do get "XT32" the more important part.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Sorry for any confusion as I thought I made it clear. That is you still benefit over XT with XT32 on the Subwoofer due to the greater filtering. That being said, SubEQ HT offers many of the benefits of the $800 SVS AS-EQ1 and can really help when using dual subwoofers. If using a single subwoofer, SubEQ HT is not a big deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fschris

found this review of the Onkyo 818... the pics are nice. http://www.missingremote.com/review/onkyo-tx-nr818-72-channel-network-av-receiver


----------



## erwinbel

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Marantz's forthcoming AV7005 replacement will offer XT32. However, the AV8801 is going to cost around $3000 which is a huge price increase. Unfortunately, for some, it is an SSP and not an AVR as well and unlike the AV7005 there is not going to be an SR8801 as far as I know.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I only saw this now, but the Marantz AV8801 is not the AV7005 replacement. The AV7701 is the AV7005 successor.

AV7701 is a 7.1 pre-pro with 7.2 XLR outputs and MultEQ XT (the subs are summed internally I believe, not sure) and costs $1,699 MSRP

AV8801 is a 11.2 pre-pro with 11.2 XLR output, MultEQ XT32 and a stereo XLR input (hence hints at superior analogue signal path for those who want to use it with an Oppo BDP95/105 or so). It shares it's processor and features with the Denon 4520 AVR. Rumours say it will cost about $3,600 and arrive before the end of the year

Rear of the AV8801 (got to Marantz website for 7701)


----------



## Jungle Jack

I know the 8801 was based off the 4520 and even had written a block of text about it that, but deleted it. Just like the Denon 3000 Series and Marantz 7000's are heavily based off one another. 

And indeed it is the successor, but to many well heeled Marantz fans this will be the replacement to the AV7005.


----------



## Sonnie

Compliments of Robert Zohn with Value Electronics:

View attachment Marantz_AV8801_MM8077_Product_Information.pdf


----------



## RTS100x5

Ive been looking over the DENON 4311CI - I think Im going to divorce my SC35 and marry the DENON...:yes:
An amazing feature set for the price....

http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pages/productdetail.aspx?CatId=AVReceivers(DenonNA)&pid=AVR4311CI(DenonNA)


----------



## fschris

I may just go all in with the emotiva XMC if they ever get it selling with TACT.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Here's the first Marantz AV8801 pre-pro review; I expect more reviews tomorrow and next week.

Not officially confirmed, but it looks like Marantz will begin releasing limited allotments of AV8801s next week.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## bluemax_1

The step up from XT to XT32 is definitely worth it. Not only does XT32 have higher resolution for the filters in ALL channels, it also has better filter tap allotment than XT does.

I've seen the pre-out correction measurements for XT vs XT32, meaning for the same signal (full frequency sweep), you can see the changes made by XT and XT32 without any interaction from the room.

From looking at the graphs, if the setup was in an anechoic chamber and the speakers had a perfectly flat frequency response, Audyssey would change nothing and the resultant measured signal from the pre-outs would be similarly smooth as the input signal (with the Audyssey curve applied).

The jaggedness of the pre-out measurements show where Audyssey is applying its correction to the output signal. With XT, the spikes and dips from the correction are much more sparsely spaced in the lowest octaves and get progressively more densely spaced as the frequency increases, until it looks like hair/grass in the highest octaves. It would appear that the filter tap allocation is based on frequency intervals which is NOT ideal.

With XT32, the spacing in the lowest octaves is MUCH closer indicating that XT32 has much higher bass correction resolution (where it's needed most) and it actually tapers off as frequency increases, which is much more ideal. There is no point to correcting the higher frequencies, since as the wavelengths begin approaching the width of a person's head, correction to change one thing would be different if you moved slightly, and no one listens with their head in a vise. The majority of the benefit of room correction is below the Schroeder frequency, and this is where XT32 focuses the filter tap allocation.

2 of the best deals out there with XT32 are the Onkyo 818 and Denon 4311


Max


----------



## fschris

Robert Zohn said:


> Here's the first Marantz AV8801 pre-pro review; I expect more reviews tomorrow and next week.
> 
> Not officially confirmed, but it looks like Marantz will begin releasing limited allotments of AV8801s next week.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Robert


Wowza that is a steep price! I am sure it is worth it though. It looks like a beast.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Indeed, that is pre/pro excitement at it's best. It's also why we really haven't seen a successor to Denon's 5803 since once you get to the point where cost isn't as much of a concern, do you make a $5000 receiver or a $3600 pre/pro and allow the customer to either buy your matching amp or bring their own from Emotiva or elsewhere?

A few points:

1. Yes, I'm surprised too that if you're going to go through the trouble of putting in a four port Ethernet hub that you wouldn't just do a Gigabit Ethernet one. I mean, how much difference in cost are the chip sets these days....it can't be much at all. And yes, while there really isn't anything right now that uses that much bandwidth (streaming music, streaming HD), you have to think that there might be other higher bandwidth devices in the rack that could use the headroom, like a home theater PC.

2. Why don't Marantz products have Denon Link? I mean Denon Link is pretty specific in the handful of customers using it, but if the 8801 is based on the 4520, why not offer it like on that receiver? It's a good opportunity to upsell a high end Denon BD player wasted.

3. The 8077 amp I'm sure sounds great but I'd only buy it if I had to have matching gear. If you wanted or needed more power, again there are other places you can do better. Of course, I wouldn't kick it out of the proverbial bed if someone just happened to offer me one. $2300 is a lot for 7x150wpc these days. Of course, I doubt most of Marantz customers are really that price sensitive.


----------



## vann_d

bluemax_1 said:


> The step up from XT to XT32 is definitely worth it. Not only does XT32 have higher resolution for the filters in ALL channels, it also has better filter tap allotment than XT does.
> 
> I've seen the pre-out correction measurements for XT vs XT32, meaning for the same signal (full frequency sweep), you can see the changes made by XT and XT32 without any interaction from the room.
> 
> From looking at the graphs, if the setup was in an anechoic chamber and the speakers had a perfectly flat frequency response, Audyssey would change nothing and the resultant measured signal from the pre-outs would be similarly smooth as the input signal (with the Audyssey curve applied).
> 
> The jaggedness of the pre-out measurements show where Audyssey is applying its correction to the output signal. With XT, the spikes and dips from the correction are much more sparsely spaced in the lowest octaves and get progressively more densely spaced as the frequency increases, until it looks like hair/grass in the highest octaves. It would appear that the filter tap allocation is based on frequency intervals which is NOT ideal.
> 
> With XT32, the spacing in the lowest octaves is MUCH closer indicating that XT32 has much higher bass correction resolution (where it's needed most) and it actually tapers off as frequency increases, which is much more ideal. There is no point to correcting the higher frequencies, since as the wavelengths begin approaching the width of a person's head, correction to change one thing would be different if you moved slightly, and no one listens with their head in a vise. The majority of the benefit of room correction is below the Schroeder frequency, and this is where XT32 focuses the filter tap allocation.
> 
> 2 of the best deals out there with XT32 are the Onkyo 818 and Denon 4311
> 
> 
> Max


If what you say is true then I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Warbird777

Audyssey used to have a tool on their site that provided the ability to search by model and/or Audyssey technology. I asked them about it today (12/16/2013) and they referred me to the manufacturer's site. They provided these two lists.

...
MultEQ XT32 receivers and pre-processors:
Denon AVR-X4000
Denon AVR-4520CI
Denon AVR-A100
Denon AVR-4311CI
Integra DTR-70.4
Integra DHC-80.3
Integra DTR-50.4
Integra DTR-80.3
Integra DTR-70.3
Integra DTR-80.2
Integra DHC-80.2
Integra DTR-70.2
Integra DTR60.5
Marantz AV8801
Marantz SR7008
Onkyo TX-NR1010
Onkyo TX-NR929
Onkyo TX-NR3010
Onkyo TX-NR5010
Onkyo PR-SC5509
Onkyo TX-NR818
Onkyo TX-NR5009
Onkyo TX-NR3009
Onkyo TX-NR5008
Onkyo TX-NR3008
Onkyo PR-SC5508

These receivers below are listed as having SubEQ HT. It will be best to verify their features on the manufacturer website.
Denon AVR-X3000
Denon AVR-X4000
Denon AVR-4520CI
Denon AVR-A100
Denon AVR-4311CI
Integra DTR-70.4
Integra DHC-80.3
Integra DTR-80.3
Integra DTR-70.3
Integra DTR-70.2
Marantz AV8801
Marantz SR7008
Onkyo PR-SC5507
Onkyo TX-NR1010
Onkyo TX-NR3010
Onkyo TX-NR5010
Onkyo PR-SC5509
Onkyo TX-NR5009
Onkyo TX-NR3009
Onkyo TX-NR5008
Onkyo TX-NR3008
Onkyo PR-SC5508

Best regards,
Audyssey Support
...

I own a DENON 4310 with MultiEQ XT, and am considering a 4311 with MultiEQ XT32.


----------



## Tweaked05

I just picked up a Marantz SR7008. I haven't had a chance to hook it up yet, but can't wait till I do.


----------

